# Powerbook G4 1,5 Ghz : problème de ram



## Ganoninc (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

On m'a confier un PowerBook à réparer, symptômes simples, plantages aléatoires... 

J'ai donc remplacé la barrette d'1 go DDR 333 qui était dedans (reconnue comme 728 mo ou un truc du genre) par une de 512 DDR 400 que j'avais dans un tiroir.

Le PowerBook ne plante plus, seulement il ne reconnaît que 256 mo de ram, il est donc assez lent :/

Est ce que cela est lié à la vitesse non supportée de ma ram par ce mac ?

Peut on envisager le rachat d'une barrette d'1 GO DDR 333 neuve et relancer ainsi le PowerBook avec vraiement 1 GO de Ram, ou va t'il encore les brider ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## The386MMX (17 Juillet 2009)

Vu ton problème, il semblerais que le portable se sert d'une partie de la  mémoire vive comme mémoire vidéo ( se qui expliquerais qu'avec les 2 barrettes différentes, il te manque toujours 256 Mo de RAM ) et qu'effectivement, la barrette initial soit morte. Tu peux donc rajouter une nouvelle barrette de 1 GO de RAM pour réparer l'ordi de ton pote qui aura "que" 768 MO de ram au final  Je pense que si il y avais un probléme de vitesse entre la DDR 333 et la DDR 400, ton Mac aurais refusé de s'allumer.


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Oui ça ne j'arrive pas à comprendre...

D'après MacTracker (voir les images attachées à ce post) il peut supporter jusqu'à 1,25 GO de RAM, seulement une telle taile n'existe pas.

Et quand on retourne la bête pour accéder à la ram, il n'y a qu'un et unique slot RAM :/

De plus je pense qu'il n'aime pas la DDR 400 car l'apple hardware teste affiche une erreur au lancement à propos de la mémoire vive, chose qu'il ne fessait pas avec la défaillante.

*EDIT* : Grosses surprise, j'avais une idée derrière la tête, j'ai vérifié, le powerbook démarre aussi sans barrete de ram ! Il semble qu'il dispose de 256 mo de base soudés à la carte mère je ne sais ou !

DONC il supporte pas ma barrete DDR 400, ou... elle est fichue

Dans tous les cas il me faut trouver de la DDR 333 fonctionnelle et de bonne taille pour le réparer...


----------



## ben206stras (17 Juillet 2009)

Ganoninc a dit:


> D'après MacTracker (voir les images attachées à ce post) il peut supporter jusqu'à 1,25 GO de RAM, seulement une telle taile n'existe pas.
> 
> Et quand on retourne la bête pour accéder à la ram, il n'y a qu'un et unique slot RAM :/


Bonjour,

Le powerbook G4 1.5Ghz (le mien est un 15") supporte très bien les 2Go de RAM, et il indique bien 2Go de RAM dans "A propos de ce Mac".

Es-tu certain qu'il n'y a qu'un seul slot de RAM ?
Les deux slots ne sont-ils pas supperposés ?
Tu peux voir le nombre de slot, il me semble, dans "A propos de ce Mac" puis "plus d"info"...

T'affichant 768 au lieu de 1Go, c'est la barette mémoire qui doit avoir un problème, ça arrive que des barettes perdent un certain nombre de leurs modules internes.
Je pense plutôt qu'il ne supporte pas la fréquence suppérieure...

Pour upgrader, je l'ai fait il y a moins d'un mois sur mon powerbook, sur le site Crucial.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

sur le mien (je précise 1Ghz 12') je n'ai qu'un seul slot ram, les 256 sont intégrés à la carte mère et non amovible. je suis donc au max avec 1x1Go et 1x256Mo

puisque notre ami a remplacé une barette, je suppose qu'il aurait vu la seconde, non ? (ben  )

au vu des screenshots il s'agit aussi d'un 12', et un seul slot ram, comme le mien


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Je confirme, sur ce powerbook 12" il n'y a qu'un slot mémoire ! (voir le screenshot)


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

Ganoninc a dit:


> Je confirme, sur ce powerbook 12" il n'y a qu'un slot mémoire ! (voir le screenshot)



bien 

ce screenshot a été fait avec la barette de 512 ??? si oui, est elle bien enfichée ? 

te reste donc à trouver une barette de 1Go en pc2700 et ça ira mieux

ps: as tu pensé faire un reset pram après avoir installé ta barette test ?


----------



## ben206stras (17 Juillet 2009)

Sur crucial, il y a ce genre de barettes  Et la livraison est super rapide.


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de PRAM sur ces powerbook, j'ai reseté la seule chose que j'ai trouvé à savoir le PMU (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR)

Soit il aime pas la DDR 400 (c'est possible, après tout il n'a pas de bios, on ne peut pas le forcer manuellement à l'utiliser à 333 voir moins), soit elle est morte ce qui est tout aussi probable, je n'ai jamais jusqu'ici testé cette barrette DDR 400


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

Ganoninc a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé de PRAM sur ces powerbook, j'ai reseté la seule chose que j'ai trouvé à savoir le PMU (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR)



allume le mac et maintiens appuyées pomme+alt+p+r
attends 3 "boings" et relache



Ganoninc a dit:


> Soit il aime pas la DDR 400 (c'est possible, après tout il n'a pas de bios, on ne peut pas le forcer manuellement à l'utiliser à 333 voir moins), soit elle est morte ce qui est tout aussi probable, je n'ai jamais jusqu'ici testé cette barrette DDR 400



probablement HS ou non compatible


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Effectivement ça marche 

Moi qui pensais que ça marchait que sur les Mac Intel ^^'

Bon et bien je remet la ram dedans et je refait le reset, on va voir...

*EDIT* : il ne la voit tout simplement pas, il pense que le slot est vide, donc la DDR 400 je pense qu'elle est bonne pour la poubelle, je suis bien tenté de réessayé avec la vielle défectueuse DDR 333 d'1 giga...


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de remetre la barrette defectueuse, et fait un reset PRAM derrière, elle est de nouveau reconnue comme 1 giga  (screenshot)


J'ai lancé toutes les applis que j'ai trouvé, je vais le faire tourner ainsi toute la journée...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

bonne nouvelle

tu peux aussi lancer un AHT en mode étendu, ça vérifiera la ram à fond ... au cas où ...


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Je ne fait pas confiance à l'Apple Hardware Test, j'ai demandé à mon amie d'en faire avant, la ram est passé à travers ce teste...

En attendant regardez les screenshot... il tient :/
On va voir si il va jusqu'à 20 H 00 comme ça...


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

Ganoninc a dit:


> Je ne fait pas confiance à l'Apple Hardware Test, j'ai demandé à mon amie d'en faire avant, la ram est passé à travers ce teste...
> 
> En attendant regardez les screenshot... il tient :/
> On va voir si il va jusqu'à 20 H 00 comme ça...



 t'as fini de le maltraiter oui 


bonne journée


----------



## Ganoninc (17 Juillet 2009)

Il a freezé avec des lignes du terminal s'affichant sur l'écran en superposition au bureau os X à 15 H quand j'ai branché dessus l'adaptateur VGA et que je l'ai déplacé, c'est visiblement le mini choque qu'il l'a planté...

Après reboot la barrete d'1 GO DDR 333 est reconnue de nouveau comme 512 mo... et le systeme est très instable

Je fait pleins de reset PRAM mais rien n'y fait

Je joue avec la barrete, il redémarre et les 1 go sont revenu, seulement voilà une fois rebooté le voilà de nouveau à 512 mo...

J'ai testé sans barrete, il ne bug absolument pas quand on le secoue (le détecteur de mouvement coupe bien le disque dur)

*Donc retour case départ :/*


Physiquement tout est en très bon état, le connecteur mémoire et la ram ont l'air intactes, seulement il y a un des deux qui nous ment, le tout est de savoir lequel :/


*EDIT : * Je viens de bricoler un truc, j'ai remis la barrete, et par dessus du papier toilette (oui j'avais que ça sous la main) qui appuis dessus, j'ai refermé tout ça en serrant bien les vis, les 1 go sont de retours, et secouer le mac ne fait rien, ça bug pas ^^

On est reparti pour une journée de teste... Et si ça marche faudra que je remplace le papier par quelques chose de moins "choquant" (même si non visible)


----------

